# getting close to having babies!!!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

So this is Lilly, she is bred to my blue eyed, black buck with tan moonspots, Titan is his name. Anyways, her ligaments are getting softer her first due date is 2/1/08 that would be her 145 then she had a second heat and her 145 would be 2/5/08. Either way she is pretty darn close. Sha has been having discharge, very sticky goopy white discharge, I am thinking it might be her mucous plug, but not 100% sure anyways, here are some pics of her, her udder dosent look at that great in these pictures, but she has a HUGE udder and looks crappy when it is not all the way full. Ok well tell me how many you guys think she will have and of what!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Twin doeling on Thurs.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I love you!!!! Twin doelings!!! :hugs:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks!It's just what I saw.I'm a phsycic.LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i say buckling and doeling on Saturday


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay babies soon!!!!! I'm getting so excited for kiddings to start!!! I'll guess twins too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I say she is pretty close!!!! I guess twins one of each or two does! Ashley, any change in your girls?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok here is a good game we can play, whoever guesses the closest, day they kid around the time they kid and how many of what sex gets to name the one that I keep!!! How bout that, you can name it whatever you want!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I say one of each.... on Friday.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds great to me!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy I am bad with guesses.

Ok here it goes

Friday the 8th mid afternoon with twins which are a buck and a doe.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I say the 6th with twins buck/doe.

No real change in mine. They're 145 was today, Daisy's is tomorrow. Still waiting....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say the 7th late evening, and twins , sorry have to say it cause I "have this feeling" bucklings :wink: :sigh:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

awww LIZ!!! You just had to go there now dident you! Well great, now since you are such the ODD BALL of the group you are gonna be right!!! Thanks ALOT!!! lol :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry  ....but you know for a fact that these girls always do the opposite of when and what you're expecting  :lol:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

true very very true!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wait, I say on Monday with one of each.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

changed your mind muddy creek lol!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Heehee you can never be too sure. Do you have any others due soon?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I have 7 due, not sure tho 6 for sure tho! yay!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm gonna say friday the 8th because thats my birthday, and twin does because that what i would want. And lots of color on one and a black for the other. one with blue eyes and one with brown.
beth


----------

